# So about the gallery...



## dgerndt (Nov 7, 2010)

I like looking through the pictures, but how do I make my own album? I've got some pretty good pictures of my Chinese mantis that I want to post. She was posing real nicely for me the other day.


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 7, 2010)

The only thing I can figure is that you have to be super special to post in the gallery. It's always said I don't have permission too. You can start a thread in the mantid photo section to show off yours. You can attach them to a post or use an outside hosting site like photobucket to add them using a URL link which you copy and paste into the little picture looking box next to the smiley icon in the toolbar.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 8, 2010)

You can also start a blog, which is the most interesting way of sharing photos for an individual member, I think.

Yeah, I had high hopes for the gallery section when I implemented it a couple(?) years ago. I started by creating folders for mantis species, thinking it would be most helpful for people to click on a species and see contributions from a range of members for each particular species.

I've read a few members' concerns about not being able to create their own photo categories, but there's not really been any discussion (that I know of) about what members want vs. what is best for the longterm interests of our community. Members come and go pretty quickly around here. I see that you have 7 posts, Deby. Welcome!

I remain unsure about the best route to take with the gallery. Thoughts anybody?


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 8, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> I remain unsure about the best route to take with the gallery. Thoughts anybody?


My biggest concern and issue with the galleries is that no matter which one I click on to try and upload, it says I'm not allowed to post in that gallery. I've tried with multiple galleries, but I haven't tried in a while. I don't understand who is "allowed" to post their pictures in there. I like the idea of a gallery and agree that it can easily be the best and most effective way to share photos, but many people have taken to creating our own photo threads instead because of the restrictions placed on the galleries.


----------



## dgerndt (Nov 8, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> I see that you have 7 posts, Deby. Welcome!
> 
> I remain unsure about the best route to take with the gallery. Thoughts anybody?


Well, I feel like it would be most helpful for people looking for good and accurate photographs of different species to continue with the species folders. I know that I personally have a hard time finding pictures of less popular mantis species. But in the interest of me just wanting to show my pictures, personal photos would be nice.

I think a good compromise would be to have members have a drop-down menu of species to put their photo in when they upload. Then we could also create our own personal folders. That way, we can still organize our photos how we want, but we could also make it easy for people to browse through species.

And thank you for the welcome! This is pretty much my new favorite site.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 9, 2010)

Check out the Member's Gallery area, here (top link on page above "Subcategories"):

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?app=gallery

To create your album, click "New Album" on the right.


----------



## dgerndt (Nov 10, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> Check out the Member's Gallery area, here (top link on page above "Subcategories"):
> 
> http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?app=gallery
> 
> To create your album, click "New Album" on the right.


The button is light grey and says I can't create my own album. ):


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 11, 2010)

So, you can't get to this page:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?app=gallery&amp;module=cats&amp;do=sc&amp;cat=1

If you can through this link, are you able to click "New Album" on the right, and create one?


----------



## dgerndt (Nov 11, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> So, you can't get to this page:
> 
> http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?app=gallery&amp;module=cats&amp;do=sc&amp;cat=1
> 
> If you can through this link, are you able to click "New Album" on the right, and create one?


I'm able to get to the page, but the button at the bottom right is grey and unclickable. It says "You cannot create a new album". I tried to go through "My Content" to make an album, but it also said I cannot create one.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 11, 2010)

Deby said:


> I'm able to get to the page, but the button at the bottom right is grey and unclickable. It says "You cannot create a new album". I tried to go through "My Content" to make an album, but it also said I cannot create one.


I get the same result. I also noticed that no one has started/been able to start a new folder in nearly four months.


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 11, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> I get the same result.


+1


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 11, 2010)

Ah, 4 months! Coincindentally, four months is about the time that the forum and gallery were updated. One of the settings must have gone back to the default.

I tried to login with my old member account to see what you see, yesterday, but my login failed. Now I have a theory to run with...


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 11, 2010)

Please try one more time. The directory for storing the photos doesn't seem to be working properly, but I tried to rebuild it. I don't think it worked because a test I ran said it didn't, but I'd appreciate it if somebody would check.

If there is still an issue, I will get it resolved before the week ends.


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 11, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> Please try one more time. The directory for storing the photos doesn't seem to be working properly, but I tried to rebuild it. I don't think it worked because a test I ran said it didn't, but I'd appreciate it if somebody would check.
> 
> If there is still an issue, I will get it resolved before the week ends.


Still the same for me


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 11, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Still the same for me


Ditto


----------



## dgerndt (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm still not able to create one. But thanks so much for trying to resolve this problem!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey, thanks for being interested (and patient)!


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 13, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> Hey, thanks for being interested (and patient)!


Thanks for investigating and attempting to fix it Peter! Your hard work has not gone unnoticed


----------



## dgerndt (Nov 14, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> Hey, thanks for being interested (and patient)!


Thanks for being awesome and listening!  I'm really excited to post pictures in the gallery!


----------

